# Bought my wife a new kayak this weekend. The Tusc. Was great



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Bing! Haha


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Think I saw you guys, I was heading up river.


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

We only sW people on shore


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

Saw


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

RJohnson442 said:


> Think I saw you guys, I was heading up river.





Triton 1862 said:


> We only saw people on shore















Looks like you guys had a fun day on the water!


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Harde har har


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

Ok I did miss that. We did see a bunch of people. And had a great time


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

For the most part everyone was cool and waved as did we.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Seriously, I'm not sure what to make of this. Why would she be topless and why would you post it on the word wide web? Or is there something here im not getting? I'm mean I'm ok with it and all but just curious.


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

Because she's comfortable and confident and if a guy can take off his shirt so can a woman


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

And I'm proud of and for her


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Triton 1862 said:


> Because she's comfortable and confident and if a guy can take off his shirt so can a woman


Guys also pee standing up. Just saying...


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

Seriously if your wife would like to be topless why would you stop her. There is nothing wrong with it. And it's leagal so if you don't like it don't looks


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

And the peeing thing. Really. Grow up


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

If you would rather watch a guy peeing standing up that's up to you. Id rather see a woman enjoying a topless day. But that's just me


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

See joke over head above. 

Relax...you got the rise(pun intended) you wanted from the board. 

I personally try to resist the temptation to conform to the views and opinions of others just for the sake of conformance.


----------

